# My unit......



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Here guys i have only just got this place, and have spent my spare time painting it up :thumb:

so when i got it..............




























and where i am with it so far










I have a load of plans for this place like an opend plan waiting area i have a toilet and store room being built and all so a ramp to be sunk in the floor to the back right hand side  mainly for my own cars but will be handy for jobs too, any other ideas lads??? its all appreciated


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

That is a proper flash premise mate - where you based?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ware mate


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Niceness, once you're set up and running in there I may just book a detail ready for the show season


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

If you have a waiting area, May be an idea to have a wifi connection so your customers could bring their laptop and continue working whilst you work your magic.

(I'm going to Ware on sunday, Look out for a rattly E30 )


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

are you recruiting?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

yep the net conection is gona happen cos i take my mac book to work with me so i will have a wireless router already

If your down here look out for a low ass astra van

as for recruting ..... you might have a fair old comute from where you are to us mate hahahaa


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW! thats plenty of room im quite sure you will fill it in no time


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Renting or buying? how much? and nice looking place!!!!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

That looks well smart James, where did you get that megs banner ?


----------



## JEFF (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking good so far James:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

There is a guy on here called p.m.v.gavin that could give you some tips if you need them mate.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice place, the size looks good. I got a question, sorry if I missed it but what are you putting on the floor? I need to do the same on my garage so I'm keeping my optinos open.

Good luck in the future.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> There is a guy on here called p.m.v.gavin that could give you some tips if you need them mate.


 Perhaps a dirty old rover in bits right in the middle of the unit would be a good move.......

Still carnt stop laughing at your P.M.V Chavin comment:lol:

Now that is a nice unit, its amazing what a resin floor and a banner can do to the look of a big open space.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks like a superb space you have there - nice one :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sounds like you got it all covered mate, id suggest a waiting area, toilet, hot water, and a ramp too  

shoul dbe awesome when youve finished it


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

James - talk about unit envy! Are you going to be detailing lorries? - that place is huge!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Great looking place James, perfect for working out of the crap, cold weather at this time of year. What are you doing about heating in the place? I'd imagine the wee calor gas heater I spotted in one of the pics wont put out much heat.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Perhaps a dirty old rover in bits right in the middle of the unit would be a good move.......
> 
> Still carnt stop laughing at your P.M.V Chavin comment:lol:
> 
> Now that is a nice unit, its amazing what a resin floor and a banner can do to the look of a big open space.:thumb:


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

James that unit looks quality! Nice Megs banner :thumb: My one has got the NXT logo on and i should have looked before taking it :lol:

You just need to incorperate the Megs detailing bay into it now!

A quality van and a quality unit! You are fast becoming an institution mate!


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

Top van , top unit, top work, but is he happy


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

fjk said:


> Top van , top unit, top work, but is he happy


no im constantly tiered from working so dam hard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: cos now i have to pay for it all


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

James Very nice I must say.. All the best with the business hope it goes from strength to strength!!!


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

Jokes aside it looks very smart get some heat in there, music a big screen for the mtv and a coffee machine, sorted, failing that move next door it looks bigger,  goodluck James :thumb:


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumb: im so jelous. i want that place so bad


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

so will you be boosting your income with a teach the newbies from Hertfordshire how to use machinery/detail in your lovely lock up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice crib, even nicer van though


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

That looks excellent, good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice garage mate! :thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks Huge mate...

I was worried what this was gonna be by the title.


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

James, if you plan on installing any TV/electrical stuff in the waiting area and so on, feel free to give me a shout and I'll do you 10% off DSGi products


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Seriously nice unit u got there.

One suggestion though is that you might want to consider uprating your heating (pic 3):lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

cant wait to see the finished article. Looks great so far!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Seriously nice unit u got there.
> 
> One suggestion though is that you might want to consider uprating your heating (pic 3):lol:


Heating aint in yet its a brand new build and it aint got any yet that little heater just about kept me warm when i was doing the walls  :lol: :lol: :lol: im having it put in ..... just one thing at a time i like to do things once and do them right


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

james b said:


> im having it put in ..... just one thing at a time i like to do things once and do them right


I like your thinking:thumb:

I'm sure you already know this, but the possibilities of that place are huge and i dont mind admitting i am very envious:thumb:

Its a huge financial step to take on a place like that but as you already seem to have the reputation and the customer base i can only see further success there for you.

Keep us updated on the progress and thanks for sharing


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

A cheeky question, I know, and one already asked but not answered but any hints on what a place like that may go for? Lease or Purchase?

I am only asking as putting together a few ideas for a new venture. Totally different to that but the same size and type of premises required so just interested on price at this time due to not quite securing the funds yet and sketchy as to when to make the break!

Cant wait though and good luck with it fella!


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

bpsmith said:


> A cheeky question, I know, and one already asked but not answered but any hints on what a place like that may go for? Lease or Purchase?
> 
> I am only asking as putting together a few ideas for a new venture. Totally different to that but the same size and type of premises required so just interested on price at this time due to not quite securing the funds yet and sketchy as to when to make the break!
> 
> Cant wait though and good luck with it fella!


assuming he's still around Ware in Herts it'll be a ****load more than the cost in swansea, did a quick google for your area came up with this: http://www.rowlandjones.co.uk/ind_txt.html hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

Cheers fella!

Actually viewed those pages but could get an idea on how much space that equated to as new to this game.

Price would be a lot different in the two areas but would give me a starting ball park figure to play with.

I just need to sort out a few things with a mate and see what happens. Work is sketchy at the moment for some people getting redundancy offeres and being gutted.

My "role" will eventually get overtaken but not 100% on whether a redundancy package will be forthcoming or whether "other" arrangements might be made.

A nice pay out would go down a treat right now though...


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

bpsmith said:


> Cheers fella!
> 
> Actually viewed those pages but could get an idea on how much space that equated to as new to this game.
> 
> ...


oh right you wanted to know the square footage of AF's Unit, oh I did a quick search on round this area for comparison I think swanseas was £2-£4 a sqaure foot, here was ~£15 per square foot


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Some big, hanging from the ceiling banner/pictures of nice motors will make a very impressive feature. Better than looking at a roof from a customers point of view.

think

http://www.johnmillerandpartners.co.uk/images/tbookbig.jpg

http://www.reaction-graphics.co.uk/images/art_15.jpg

but with cars on


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ok well its close to £300 a week around here for a place like that lads i dont pay quite as much cos im on "mates rates" but add ya rates lecky and all the other stuff and it can go well over...... but this area is expensive for every thing cos its 20mins from London has a direct train line in to london etc etc 

SQ foot i aint got a clue we got 8 cars in there the other day tho so its BIG


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

any new pics then?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

no mate i have not been there for a while and it has a load of cars in there at the mo


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats not one of the new units on Thundrige business park is it? mate of mine looked into one of those and it was £500 000


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

No but very close to there  the new one i WANT is down on the old wickhams site in ware near the train St, but it is stupid money and not for rent for sale depends how long its around to whether i can get it or not


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

That is a seriously nice unit
It is good when its new you don't have to clean or paint over other peoples dirt:thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

The Apprentice said:


> oh right you wanted to know the square footage of AF's Unit, oh I did a quick search on round this area for comparison I think swanseas was £2-£4 a sqaure foot, here was ~£15 per square foot


Wow! £15 per sq ft is seriously expensive!

I know I am new to this and so did not know what to expect but that does sound an awful lot and mean a serious business plan is required before committing to any larger size unit!

I have been finding that in Swansea it costs around £4.50 per sq ft for anything tidy and in decent, but not best, location.

There are some a little closer to where I live but the location is not amazing tbh.

Still working on it with a mate in early stages so no hurry for me yet.


----------



## Ollie_247 (Mar 18, 2007)

nice unit that umm


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

bpsmith said:


> Wow! £15 per sq ft is seriously expensive!
> 
> I know I am new to this and so did not know what to expect but that does sound an awful lot and mean a serious business plan is required before committing to any larger size unit!
> 
> ...


yes indeed as iv said many times you need to be good with your money and have a nice safty net in this industry :thumb: but there is money to be earned if you know how to find it


----------

